# Cube Attention Midsummer oder Acid 2011 SpecialEdition



## knauf82 (9. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

möchte mir ein Bike zulegen und jetzt steht die Wahl zwischen folgenden Bikes. Hab leider noch nicht so die Ahnung von der Materie und deshalb würde ich gerne euch zu Rate ziehen!


Cube Attention Midseason 699
http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?i..._ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=428&image=1&detail=0
Rahmen Alu Lite 7005 RFR-Geometry
Gabel Manitou Minute LTD Air, 100mm
Dämpfer ---
Naben Shimano M475
Felgen Alex ZX24
Kurbel Shimano FC-M442
Kette Shimano
Schaltwerk Shimano XT Shadow
Steuersatz FSA No 10
Pedale Fasten Alu
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Schalthebel Shimano Deore
Bremshebel Magura Julie
Bremsen Magura Julie
Sattel Velo VL1153
Lenker Easton EA 30
Vorbau Easton EA 30

oder


Cube Acid 2011 SpecialEdition 799

Rahmen Alu Lite AMF 7005 RFR-Geometry
Gabel Suntour Raidon Air, 100mm, Remote-Lockout vom Lenker
Naben Shimano HB-RM65 vorne, Shimano FH-RM65 hinten
Felgen Alex AX 24
Kurbel Shimano FC-552
Kette Shimano CN-HG74 10-Speed
Schaltwerk Shimano XT Shadow 10-Speed
Steuersatz FSA No. 10
Pedale Fasten Alu
Reifen Schwalbe Rapid Rob 2,25"
Schalthebel Shimano SLX 10-Speed
Bremshebel Shimano BR-M4451
Bremsen Shimano BR-M4451, Bremsscheiben 180 vorne / 160mm hinten
Sattel Scape Active7
Lenker Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized
Vorbau Easton EA30 Oversized


Zu mir: bin ca. 1,74m und ca. 60 kg (also ein "Fliegengewicht" ) und möchte damit Stadt, Wald, Wanderwege etc. - also nichts schwieriges fahren!

Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand ein par Tipps geben, welches Bike ich nehmen soll?!

Danke euch schon mal
Grüße


----------



## bull0r (9. Februar 2011)

Ich werf mal noch was anderes in die Runde, nämlich das Cube Acid 2010 in Rot bzw in Schwarz.

Wenn du keinen Wer auf die 10Fach Schaltung legst würde ich aufjedenfall das 2010er MOdell nehmen, zur Gabel und den Bremsen vom 2011er kann ich zwar nichts sagen, aber ich würde wohl (nochmal ) das 2010er Modell kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knauf82 (9. Februar 2011)

die farbe is mir nicht so wichtig.
danke für die antwort aber du beziehst dich ja nur auf das ACID!
hätte aber gerne eine meinung über beide bikes, pro/contra - welches besser ist, preis/leistung etc.!!

danke
grüße


----------



## fkal (9. Februar 2011)

Ganz klar das Attention um 699â¬. Ich wÃ¼sste nichts was hier fÃ¼r das Acid sprechen wÃ¼rde. AuÃer vielleicht die 3x10 Schaltung... Diese ist aber hier Ã¼berbewertet. Also reichen dir die 3x9 GÃ¤nge beim Attention!


----------



## mtblukas (11. Februar 2011)

Das Acid hat aber eine Luftgabel.


----------



## knauf82 (11. Februar 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Das Acid hat aber eine Luftgabel.



danke euch für die antworten! ;-)

@mtblukas: auch das attention hat eine luftgabel!


----------



## mtblukas (11. Februar 2011)

Sry hab ich nicht geshen. dann würde ich auch das Attention nehemen.


----------



## chriddy83 (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und derzeit auf der Suche nach einem MTB für mich. Dabei bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen und wollte den nochmal aufgreifen.
Meine Situation ist eigentlich ähnlich wie beim Threadersteller. Ich werde das Bike wohl nicht Woche für Woche irgendwelche großen Berge runter jagen. Der Einsatzort werden Wald- und Schotterwege sein. Aber ich würde auch gerne gelegentlich in Willingen mal die Downhillstrecke locker runterfahren und austesten (Falls sowas mit den von mir angestrebten Bikes möglich ist.)
Vorweg mal die Frage ob ich ein 20 Zoll oder ein 22 Zoll Rad brauche? Ich bin 195 cm und die SChrittlänge liegt bei 91 cm. Da käme ich dann also bei 20,5 Zoll raus wenn ich das mit dem Faktor 0,226 rechne. (Hab ich irgendwo gelesen) Nehm ich nun ein 20er oder 22er?

Hier im Thread wurde auf das Cube Acid Mitseason verwiesen. Das gefällt mir optisch auch sehr gut. Ich würde gerne aber eure Meinung hören ob es sich lohnt evtl preislich etwas höher zu gehen oder ob das für einen Anfänger und Gelegenheitsfahrer over the top wäre?

 Könntet ihr das hier vorgeschlagenen Bike evtl nochmal mit diesen vergleichen und sagen was das eurer Meinung nach am Besten wäre und warum? Habe da eigentlich echt wenig Ahnung, aber ihr scheint ja recht fit in dem Thema zu sein ;-)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k972/a30642/zr-race-6-0.html

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/cube-attention-black-n-white/233928.html   699

dies ist sehr stark reduziert, ist das auch um einiges besser?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k972/a37848/ltd-pro-sondermodell-blue-fox.html


Habt ihr evtl noch nen Vorschlag für ein gutes und schickes MTB? Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.

mfg Christian


----------



## Diddo (15. März 2011)

Moin,

das LTD Pro Sondermodell würde ich an deiner Stelle nehmen wenn das Geld über ist. Ich bin zwar nach Jahren der Abstinenz auch beim Cube Attention Midseason gelandet aber so rein von den Eckdaten hängt an dem besagten Sondermodell weiterhin eine Fox die als Aftermarket um die 2/3 des Preises des Bikes ausmacht. Ein viel besseres Schnäppchen wirst du momentan eher nicht finden in der Preislage - Aber die Rahmenfarbe ist echt äh, lassen wir das. Aber wie gesagt: Da hängt 'ne Fox dran 

Das Cube Attention Midseason ist fast auf dem Level des "normalen" LTD Pro 2010 ohne besagte Foxgabel und reicht mir vollkommen aus. Bin immer wieder erstaunt wie weit die relativ günstigen (die Minute LTD ist doch eine Drake 2010?) Gabeln technologisch mittlerweile sind. Und jetzt dreh ich noch fix 'ne Runde vor der Arbeit auf meinem händlergepimpten Attention 2010 

Diddo


----------



## mtblukas (15. März 2011)

Nimm das Cube Ltd Pro. Für den Preis kriegst du bestimmt nichts besseres. Wenn du gefallen an dem Sport gefunden hast würdest du eh aus einer Rock Shox Dart die am Attention dran ist einer Fox oder ähnliches hinschrauben.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Diddo (15. März 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Nimm das Cube Ltd Pro. Für den Preis kriegst du bestimmt nichts besseres. Wenn du gefallen an dem Sport gefunden hast würdest du eh aus einer Rock Shox Dart die am Attention dran ist einer Fox oder ähnliches hinschrauben.


 
Äh, an dem Attention hängt eine Manitou Minute LTD die sonst an eben dem LTD Pro auch dran ist... Im Endeffekt ist das Attention Midseason von dem Münchner Händler fast ein LTD Pro. Das LTD Pro von dem Versandhändler mit der Fox dran ist und bleibt aber unschlagbar, keine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (15. März 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Äh, an dem Attention hängt eine Manitou Minute LTD die sonst an eben dem LTD Pro auch dran ist... Im Endeffekt ist das Attention Midseason von dem Münchner Händler fast ein LTD Pro. Das LTD Pro von dem Versandhändler mit der Fox dran ist und bleibt aber unschlagbar, keine Frage.



Ääh nein, das attention hat keine manitou...


----------



## Diddo (15. März 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ääh nein, das attention hat keine manitou...


 
Eben doch. Es wurde im ersten Post das Attention Midseason 2010 von Rabe beschrieben und das hat neben einem XT Schaltwerk, Julie HP mit 180mm Scheiben eben auch eine Manitou Minute LTD. Es steht doch bei mir genau so im Flur ...


----------



## mtblukas (15. März 2011)

Inzwischen geht es aber um diesen post  



chriddy83 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier und derzeit auf der Suche nach einem MTB für mich. Dabei bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen und wollte den nochmal aufgreifen.
> Meine Situation ist eigentlich ähnlich wie beim Threadersteller. Ich werde das Bike wohl nicht Woche für Woche irgendwelche großen Berge runter jagen. Der Einsatzort werden Wald- und Schotterwege sein. Aber ich würde auch gerne gelegentlich in Willingen mal die Downhillstrecke locker runterfahren und austesten (Falls sowas mit den von mir angestrebten Bikes möglich ist.)
> Vorweg mal die Frage ob ich ein 20 Zoll oder ein 22 Zoll Rad brauche? Ich bin 195 cm und die SChrittlänge liegt bei 91 cm. Da käme ich dann also bei 20,5 Zoll raus wenn ich das mit dem Faktor 0,226 rechne. (Hab ich irgendwo gelesen) Nehm ich nun ein 20er oder 22er?
> 
> ...


----------



## Diddo (15. März 2011)

Das Attention Midseason 2010 gibt es trotzdem noch, siehe erster Post 

Aber gut, das habe ich in der Tat überlesen.


----------



## mtblukas (16. März 2011)

Ja ich habe halt über den zweiten Post geredet !


----------

